# Sound Beginnings vs Hillman DVD



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have Sound Beginnings and have used and really, really like it. The Hillman DVD has come out since I got my last pup and I have heard a lot about it. It seems like people either love it or hate it. Can I get some feedback on what it covers and why the extreme opinions? I can't afford to spend the bucks right now and find out I fall in the wrong camp! Also, does it work well with the Sound Beginnings stuff? Are they redundant? 
I pick up a new pup next week with the goal of FTs. Why should I or should I not get this video? 
I am going to put this post on the general forum as well. If it should not be there, let me know.


----------



## gtbjrDC (Feb 24, 2011)

I have sound beginings and everyone I have spoken to about this DVD agrees that it is an excellent one. I think you should stick with it.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i am very pleased with the way my 13 wk blf is doing with hillman. she has -A to A ft pedigree and is all go. the balance/manners we seem to be putting in place is remarkable to me with no loss in, and acutally enhancing the drive. 

there have been some excellent threads on the main forum discussing hillman's dvd lately. pm if you want some actual progress reports. oh, i do not own nor have i viewed "sound beginnings".

john mc


----------



## Dick Langford (Sep 7, 2008)

2tall

How lucky you are to have a new puppy to train. I have had two labs to train over the last 5 years for HT/FTs. I started out wanting a hunting dog, and attended HTs to get my hunting dog in shape and training for future seasons. My first dog became a wonderful hunting dog and the finest house dog you could hope for. He was trained using some Richard Wolters and Mike Lardy puppy training. At 6 mos. he went to a professional trainer. I was scared to death that I would screw him up if I demanded too much from him. Boy was I wrong. Had I not sent him to a trainer and continued to train to the best of my ability, he still would have been a wonderful, loving companion and hunting dog. He just would not have minded me any better than my children at times.

My second pup was from a field trial breeding that I wanted to use as a field trial dog. I bought the original puppy Hillman tape and attended a Hillman seminar. I am not arrogant enough to suggest that I effectively used all the advice and suggestions in the Hillman Nick Jr. tape. I tried to understand and apply the principles of the tape. I still was a dufus training a puppy. However, I was less afraid to discipline this puppy versus the first one. 

I am beginning to believe that raising puppies is not that far removed from raising children. If you are fair and firm, the children will make you proud and will become happy and confident adults.

I am now far removed from your original question of whether Sound Beginnings or Hillman is a better teaching tool. Back to your question; they are both superb! Depending upon your experience, you can learn from both. Sound Beginnings is a great tool to teach and bond with your puppy. Hillman was for me a different perspective upon how to train a puppy. I learned from both and thank both authors for sharing their experience with me and others.

In my limited experience, there is no one way. There is no one personality in each puppy. There is no one one personality in each owner/trainer. D

If you can only afford Sound Beginnings, study it and apply it to the best of you ability. If you can view Hillman, Lardy, Rorem, etc. videos, view and learn. Your puppy will become the best he can be just like our children become the best they can be with loving parents who do the best they can without sending our chlldren to a professional trainer.

Enjoy your new pup and realize that you probably will not screw it up. It will get much more love and attention than most dogs get.

Dick


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome reply Dick...you should post more often!

THanks again,
Jeff


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

They are both wonderful, yet definitely different.

Hillmann is like a prescription with day to day follow the leader points to accomplish. I tried this method with my F.T. pup last spring and was pleasantly pleased with the outcomes. Produced a well balanced citizen with focus for marking, puppy steady. Will follow his method with the rest of my pups/


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I received a loaner copy of Hillman's dvd last week. Unfortunately the pup along with the two big dogs have kept me too busy to watch yet:grin:. Chief will be 10 weeks on Wed, so I still have time to get it done. I have already been doing a lot of the Sound Beginnings early stuff for Sit, let's go, play retrieves, etc. I have a nice pup here with a great attitude for learning. I am really looking forward to studying Hillman and see what I can take from that. It sounds like the two puppy vids will complement each other.


----------

